
A Desperate Plea for a Free Software Alternative to Aspera - JoshTriplett
https://www.ccdatalab.org/blog/a-desperate-plea-for-a-free-software-alternative-to-aspera/#
======
coreyp_1
I hope that this post gains traction!

------
IcePic
Quic perhaps?

